# school years



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

my kids are in years 4 and 8 in the uk. Am I right in thinking that if we waited until they finish these school years in July they would be in the middle of a year in NZ. I know this may be a daft question but we need to know when is the best time to move (if there is one) or if it doesn't really matter. Anyone with any experience in this please let me know as this is a big factor for us.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Geordielass said:


> my kids are in years 4 and 8 in the uk. Am I right in thinking that if we waited until they finish these school years in July they would be in the middle of a year in NZ. I know this may be a daft question but we need to know when is the best time to move (if there is one) or if it doesn't really matter. Anyone with any experience in this please let me know as this is a big factor for us.


Hi Geordielass

I am a teacher over here, and have made the move also. Yes, the academic year runs Jan-Dec here, so if your children finished at the END of the UK academic year (Sept-Aug) then they would join halfway through over here. 

In terms of the best time to move...honestly, there really isn't one! I have friends who moved over for the start of the school year (it starts in February after the holidays), and I know of people who have done it part way through a year. The only time it seems to make a big difference is in the older years when they are sitting exams. That doesn't happen until Y11 here, so you are fine!

My advice is the younger the children are, the easier they find it to adapt. If you can allow them to complete a school year in the UK before moving over, they get the chance to say goodbye to their friends, but still have time to make friends over here in time for the holidays at Christmas. I know some older children have found it hard to meet people early enough for the holidays if they come over in October or November.

Good luck, and feel free to ask any more questions

Jen


----------



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for this - another question that may seem obvious - in general would they be ahead or behind because of the difference in school years. My oldest's birthday is April so is among the youngest in her year and my youngest's is in November and is one of the oldest, or is it just they cover different things at different times. It's all so much harder when you have kids to consider and if you're doing the right thing isn't it? My husband and I really want to make the move from the UK but am so worried that we make things better for the kids future.



jenswaters said:


> Hi Geordielass
> 
> I am a teacher over here, and have made the move also. Yes, the academic year runs Jan-Dec here, so if your children finished at the END of the UK academic year (Sept-Aug) then they would join halfway through over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Geordielass said:


> Thanks for this - another question that may seem obvious - in general would they be ahead or behind because of the difference in school years. My oldest's birthday is April so is among the youngest in her year and my youngest's is in November and is one of the oldest, or is it just they cover different things at different times. It's all so much harder when you have kids to consider and if you're doing the right thing isn't it? My husband and I really want to make the move from the UK but am so worried that we make things better for the kids future.


Oh I feel for you...it is all so confusing isn't it?

Personally, this has been the best thing we ever did for my children. Yes, they are only small (my eldest had his 4th birthday out here), but I have already noticed the difference. We had travelled with small children basically since my son's 1st birthday...we have lived in 4 countries in 4 years. I have actually found it to strengthen my children, not "screw them up" (as my Mother put it so well)!!!

In terms of YOUR children, your eldest child would be up as one of the eldest in their year group, and vice versa with your youngest (basically the reverse of UK).

Ah, the question of education and content...this is a time-old thing that parents face!!! Have you checked out my post at the top of the main page??? This has a lot of info in it. Content-wise....some things are "dumbed-down", whereas other things are not. For example, high school science is VERY basic in NZ next to equivalent years. Having said that, the students cover high-end stuff when they specialize in examination years (Y11-Y13).

Personally, I find that the biggest difference here is that education and teachers are intent on delivering INDIVIDUALS and thinking skills, as opposed to meeting national targets and focusing on content (as in the UK). I find children here are more innocent in many ways, but their maturity in other ways far exceeds the students I came across in the UK. But again, it's "horses for courses" I guess 

If you want a more relaxed, family-focused way of life, where children are raised in a safe and happy outdoors/healthy environment, then this is a better option than the UK!!! People often question if NZ is better than other options, such as Australia etc. I couldn't comment on this, as I haven't lived in these places. The things I love about NZ are often the things that people moan about, to be honest. 

Hope this helps????


----------



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

From what you say it sounds like just what could do them the world of good - you just worry about the unknown and that you're doing the right thing. I know we'll have some trouble in convincing our oldest that it's the right thing to do as she knows her own mind and lets us know what that is. Girls and hormones! What a nightmare. I've read your post at the top of the page and that helps as well. Thanks for the input and hope you had a lovely wedding!
Sharon


----------

